
Stickam Owned By Porn Co Owner - farmer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/11/stickam-would-you-let-you-children-use-a-service-owned-by-pornographers/
======
mynameishere
I guess most people would be quick to say, "That's no problem at all", and
maybe even add an "of course" statement like _Of course, there is nothing
wrong with owning a pornography business_ , even though there are plainly a
few things wrong with it.

Funny how the received wisdom of the day changes, and how most morality is so
knee-jerk. In the past, any association with pornography would have been
deeply shameful. Now, if the MSM published a "story" on how phillip morris
owns Nabisco, you can bet there would be a lot of people expressing outrage
over that association (cigarettes, unlike porn, being quite evil). Oh well.

~~~
Tichy
I just figure that if the people running it weren't sharing an office with a
porn service, they'd probably still go home and watch lots of pornography at
home. I am almost inclined to have more trust in somebody running a porn
business than someone who is not, with respect to child molesting - I think
the people suppressing their desires might be more dangerous in the end.

------
eli
no it's not. It's owned by a group run by a man who also happens to run porn
companies.

------
Tichy
I fail to see the problem.

